# Post your Full Tank Shots!



## Guest

It has become to hard to search through all the pages of posts to check out everyone's spectacular viv's. 
So just post your full tank shot of your viv here so there can be a thread on here that has all the tank pics!


----------



## Guest




----------



## mnchartier




----------



## Guest

Great tanks, keep them copming!


----------



## TimsViv




----------



## Guest




----------



## rozdaboff

*My tanks*

3 D. imitator - Vertical 10g tank









2 D. azureus - 10g









3 D. leucomelas - 15g









3 P. bicolor - 20g Long









2 D. tinctorius Surinam Cobalt - 10g









3 P. vittatus - 10g









7 D. auratus Green and Bronze froglets - 29g


----------



## Guest

rozdaboff- those are some really nice looking tanks, u have a nice collection of frogs.
Any other pics?


----------



## rozdaboff

Eraml - I don't have any more tank pics - I just shot those this morning after I saw your thread - I can get some more of specific tanks if you would like. Building the viv is almost as enjoyable as keeping the frogs for me. I have another vertical 10g in the construction process - pretty much just waiting for the vertical insert from FCA. It will be house some Retics that I am getting from Quality Captives. 
Here is a nice shot I got of one of my Imitators (from Patrick Nabors) a couple weeks ago:


----------



## rozdaboff

Don't know why it was inserted so small - check it out in my gallery in full size - Nevermind - I figured it out.


----------



## TopGunJags01

2 d. luec. 15G high vert.








2 d. tinc ( olemarie )








pair of Azureus








The 2 first pictures are 6 months old so the vivs grow in alot. The last picture was taken about a month ago.


----------



## Guest

Any others?
Feel free to include pics of your inhabitants along with the tanks!


----------



## beeswaxx

-Beeswaxx


----------



## Guest

30 gallon housing 3 auratus


----------



## Guest

30 gallon that has four leuc froglets from brian Layell and two more will be added in a couple weeks


----------



## reptileink

55 gallon Paludarium. Added 0.0.2 Azureus this past Saturday, and a couple of more plants have been added since this pic.


----------



## josh_r




----------



## josh_r

there we go! it worked


----------



## Bry

Josh, the reason it won't work is because the URL you are using is the page address and not the image address itself. Replace the link above with this one:

http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/a ... 017619.jpg

To get that, right-click on the image you want to post, and go to properties. Highlight the image URL, right-click on that highlight and when the menu pops up, click on Copy. Then paste that between the IMG tags. If you have Windows XP, you can right-click on the image, then click on "Copy Image Location", and paste that between the IMG tags.

Also, you want the IMG tags to appear like this







. Make sure the slash is only in the second bracket, not the first.


----------



## bobzarry




----------



## Darks!de

Luke


----------



## Guest

Very nice, i love that tank of yours luke, seen it more than once.
Any other tank shots?


----------



## Guest

its not much too look at yet. ill post an updated shot when i get more plants in. but heres my new 29 that i plan to make home for some vents


----------



## Ryan

Do i recognize those bulbos actually more then just the bulbos :wink:

Well they are in an amazing viv thats for sure!

Ryan


----------



## mnchartier




----------



## Nuggular

I just made half of the tank leaf litter and the other half has nice tropical moss.


----------



## tikifrog

*yellow galact. 20gal*

He deposits tads in the water bowl  










John R.


----------



## Nuggular

What kind of PDFs are those tikifrog. They are beautiful.


----------



## Guest

they look like yellow galacs


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Marty

FULL FRONTAL 









Fake rock with a fern (sorry don't remember the name), java moss and ficus pumilia









Little waterfall and a drip wall... a bit hard to see.









One of the inhabitants of the viv. azureus female.


----------



## Darks!de

Nice Marty...how often do you mist that?

Luke


----------



## jmcc000

That is a beautiful tank Marty!!


----------



## Guest

Awesome viv Marty...I think we have a winner!


----------



## Marty

3 times per day. 1min each. 7:30am, 2:30pm, 8:30pm

There is an ultrasonic fogger there that sometimes I kick on manually...usually when some kids come over to look at the frogs...which has been about every weekend lately 



Darks!de said:


> Nice Marty...how often do you mist that?
> 
> Luke


----------



## Guest

Very nice tank marty, what size is it?
What kind of moss is in there, looks good?
What ferns do u have in the tank?


----------



## Lucidblue




----------



## HansV

Corner and hex paludarium









Leftside of corner viv.with waterfall 1








Rightside of corner viv.with waterfall 2








Detail corner viv.(waterfall2)








Tricolor father








Tricolor mother








Tricolors 5 months








Reti's in mist








D.reticulatus


----------



## Guest

nice Marty!

Hans, sweet set ups! very very lush


----------



## Ryan

I wanbt a Nephrolepis(sp) Marisa! No where to be found here! Great vivs everyone. Tops to me are Hans and Marty.


----------



## Guest

Hans, are those freestanding mounds of substrate in each viv...or are they attached to and projecting out from the back? Any info on your construction and materials would be much appreciated.


----------



## Guest

skylsdale said:


> Hans, are those freestanding mounds of substrate in each viv...or are they attached to and projecting out from the back? Any info on your construction and materials would be much appreciated.


if you can read dutch you can see the details of his vivs below 
http://palutech.nl/

i cant read anything on there, but i just click the links and look at the pictures :lol:


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the link, Landon...but I think I'll have to wait for the english version as well to get some of the details. Is the base made of 100% peat brick, or is there anything else mixed in? I didn't assume it would hold its form that well.


----------



## HansV

The bottom is made with only soft peat bricks. Be aware though that the peat you use is suited for this purpose. You will need soft peat for easily moulding, the peat that most garden center carry is unsuitable for this task because they are too hard. Before placing the peat in the vivarium they have to be soaked in water for a day - otherwise they will immediately float to the surface once you add water and they are strong enough to break your glass while they are swelling-up when soaked in water. Allowing for a large enough water area to let the water freely flow, arrange the peat bricks anyway you like. Peat bricks have also an anti-bacterial /fungal function.
The back wall is a dripping wall and made from cocos panels (of course from Vivaria). The set up of the corner viv. is from 1999 and the hex.viv. a few years older. All the waterfalls are made with oak wood. (roots of the oak tree).


----------



## Bry

Here's my 20 gal high with 2 azureus. Would you say this tank is a tad overgrown?  I have to admit I kind of like the overgrown look. It looks more natural, IMO. After all, nature isn't perfectly manicured either.


----------



## doncoyote

Finally - something to post! Background - done; substrate - in, planting - started. I know the photo is not so good - just wanted to snap a shot to share.


----------



## Guest

[/img]http://dendroboard.com/coppermine/albums/userpics/10699/normal_Side%20view.JPG


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Come on I know theres more tanks out there to share!


----------



## dmartin72




----------



## dmartin72




----------



## Guest

dmartin- how do u keep that front glass so clear of fog and water?
What do u use to cover your tanks?


----------



## Guest

*Tank in process*

This is my homemade 240 gallon display tank. Still a work in progress. Since this photo I have installed a fogging system and ventilation fan as well as added more plants.


----------



## Nuggular

I just finished this 16 gallon bow tank for the orange mantellas I am getting from Devin Edmonds. All I need is some cork panel for the backing which I will get soon. And I need to add a water feature. But I have alittle time before I get the frogs so I will post further progress. I also want a vine plant in there to hang off of the cork background.


Front









Top


----------



## dmartin72

I prepare the tanks for photos by cleaning them with R/O water and a paper towel just before the shoot. I never mist with tap water because it stains the glass with minerals. Also, most of my tanks have euro style vent systems that keep the viewing area clear of fog. They are made by Paul at FCA (First Class Aquatics), which I highly recommend!



eraml said:


> dmartin- how do u keep that front glass so clear of fog and water?
> What do u use to cover your tanks?


----------



## devin mac

*Re: Tank in process*



Cricket said:


> This is my homemade 240 gallon display tank. Still a work in progress. Since this photo I have installed a fogging system and ventilation fan as well as added more plants.


would love to see some mroe pics of this tank! 

is that a frog up in the top-left of the tank? lol


----------



## Guest

*Re: Tank in process*

...


----------



## Guest

*Re: Tank in process*



devin mac said:


> would love to see some more pics of this tank!
> 
> is that a frog up in the top-left of the tank? lol


Yes, I just couldn't wait until it was all the way finished to move a couple of my frogs over into it.

I'll post more pictures as it nears completion

Cricket


----------



## Guest

devin-can u direct me to them(their site) as i would like a cover for my 20 gallon long that will prevent the front glass from becoming fogged


----------



## Guest

bump


----------



## mack

hey dmartin

what is the red stem/root which seems to grow around the wood in the center of the first tank?

thanks,
mack


----------



## dmartin72

You'll have to ask 'smenigoz'. That's who I got them from!


----------



## Guest

dmartin-can u direct me to them(their site) as i would like a cover for my 20 gallon long that will prevent the front glass from becoming fogged


----------



## dmartin72

His name is Paul of FCA.

http://www.firstclassaquatics.com/


----------



## Guest

so where is the tank covers on this site? I couldnt find them?
Any more full tank shots?


----------



## Lucidblue

http://www.firstclassaquatics.com/vivarium.htm


----------



## dmartin72




----------



## dmartin72




----------



## dmartin72




----------



## dmartin72




----------



## dmartin72




----------



## Guest

first class aquatics doesnt even have tank covers(for the top of tanks) arn't those just for the front panel?


----------



## dmartin72

Have you tried to contact Paul yet? He can custom make them...that's what he does.



eraml said:


> first class aquatics doesnt even have tank covers(for the top of tanks) arn't those just for the front panel?


----------



## Guest

ohh aight thats what i will do


----------



## Guest

anymore full tank shots from anyone?


----------



## Guest

after a little transformation from page 2 









after its last transformation, ill post another picture


----------



## Jason

30 gal lizard lounge from Oceanic. Houses 5 Auratus. There are 2 in the picture!


----------



## doncoyote

Planting continues...


----------



## neilr

looks like I screwed up, trying to post a pic.


----------



## Bry

neilr, read my previous post below. This will take care of your problem.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------


> Josh, the reason it won't work is because the URL you are using is the page address and not the image address itself. Replace the link above with this one:
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/a ... 017619.jpg
> 
> To get that, right-click on the image you want to post, and go to properties. Highlight the image URL, right-click on that highlight and when the menu pops up, click on Copy. Then paste that between the IMG tags. If you have Windows XP, you can right-click on the image, then click on "Copy Image Location", and paste that between the IMG tags.
> 
> Also, you want the IMG tags to appear like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Make sure the slash is only in the second bracket, not the first.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------

In your case, the link would be: http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/a ... _frogs.jpg


----------



## neilr

Thanks for the help Bry. Hopefully this works this time.


----------



## HansV

We need this topic running and there fore some nice pictures of a Nepenthes coccinea hybrid on a waterfall
Further you see on the first picture bottom left Utricularia sandersonii, the hanging plant is a Dischidia, and in the top left you see a Bulbophyllum lepidum.










Close_up


----------



## mack

wow, dat is het mooieste bak dat ik ooit gezien heb. ik find de nepenthes bijzonder leuk...heb je ooit problemen ermee?

jouw dutch english is heel beter dan m'n engelse nederlands,
mack


----------



## HansV

Mack,

Jouw Engelse Nederlands is helemaal niet zo slecht. Heb je Nederlandse ouders, of gestudeerd in Nederland?? De Nepenthes doet het bijzonder goed in deze bak. Veel licht en hoge luchtvochtigheid door het sproeisysteem welke elk uur voor een minuut sproeit (8x per dag) Je bent een van de weinige die waarschijnlijk iets begrijpt van wat er op mijn website staat. Toch krijg ik erg veel Amerikaans bezoek.

Groeten, Hans


----------



## Guest

hey guys, no talking about me in other languages.


----------



## Jace King




----------



## Guest

aight keep them coming


----------



## Marty

That nepenthes is leuking really good ! Gorgeous tank. I think I have to start talking to my wife about a tall tank in the living room. That will cost me a lot of foot massages though.... I might have to weigh pros/cons on that one :wink: 




HansV said:


> We need this topic running and there fore some nice pictures of a Nepenthes coccinea hybrid on a waterfall
> Further you see on the first picture bottom left Utricularia sandersonii, the hanging plant is a Dischidia, and in the top left you see a Bulbophyllum lepidum.


----------



## Guest

I know there are more tanks to show out there, keep them coming!


----------



## Guest

bump


----------



## Guest

crappy shot but heres mine from a month ago. Ill try to get a better shot.


----------



## Marty

That looks really good with the slope coming right from the front. Very cool ! I'll have to use that in the future.



stitch said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/albums/userpics/10036/justPlanted_06_29_2005%20006.jpg
> 
> crappy shot but heres mine from a month ago. Ill try to get a better shot.


----------



## LMUdartfrogger

Nice Vivariums Everyone!

Here is a quick pic of my exo-terra viv. Holds 2 female vents, hopefully gonna get a male this weekend at the Reptile Show in Sactown.


----------



## LMUdartfrogger

Here is a shot from the front...









and if you are wondering what is on top of the viv...










It's a small humidifier, works great especially if you have only one or two small vivariums. Here it is starting up...









and after a few minutes...


----------



## Guest

Here are my vivs, though its not so full frontal. And I just gotta say that Hans' vivs are the best. Infact, I have to say that the majority (though not all) of my favorite viv pics are from the Dutch. If I ever reincarnate as a frog, I wanna be captive bred by the Dutch! 
Oh, and the Tall "Lucky Bamboo" plant is now gone, As I decided I didnt like it and cut it down.


----------



## Guest

55 gallon w/ 6 Costa Rican G&B auratus. The tank is a year old.


----------



## Ryan

What type of fogger is that on your viv?


----------



## LMUdartfrogger

Hey Ryan,

It's a small humidifier from walgreens. Only like 12 bucks. works great on small tanks, and puts out a cool mist that lasts about 4 hours. I just hooked up some plastic tubing to the opening and directed the flow into the top of the viv.


----------



## Guest

Hey LMUDartfrogger. I saw a face in the fog on your third pic. Here it is, anyone see it? Could it be a will-o-wisp?? A faerie?? LOL


----------



## StevenBonheim

Hey Quijano,
In your second pic, the one of the jewel orchid, there is a reddish plant right above the orchid, do you have an ID for it? I have a clipping and was wondering the species name. Thanks!!


----------



## Guest

Sure thing Steven. It's _Syngonium erythrophyllum_.


----------



## Ben E

these are all shots of the same tank




























this is what lives in there


----------



## mbrutger

Wow! nice tank ben! nice atelopus also!


----------



## StevenBonheim

What is that little blooming aroid on the wall? I cant match the leaves with the inflorescence, SO MUCH GREEN!
Amazing tank Ben, as usual.


----------



## Ben E

hey thanks steven. Looks a little different from when you were there huh? I think i have removed about 20 gallons of plant material from this tank in the past two months. There really are not that many "stand-out" plants in this one... a couple cool begonias and a few hidden orchids but mostly little calatheas, costas, gesneriads, heliconias, and the plant you are looking at is an anthurium hybrid...i dont know what species are in the cross but i will try and find out tomorrow. It needs another trimming but i like how it looks when it gets all wild and out of control. Thanks for looking.

Hopefully my next tank will look something like this


----------



## mbrutger

Hans, what is that plant right in the middle of the 1st tank, witht he long leaves. Some sort of fern?


----------



## pugman

*My 480 Gallon Vivarrium*


















































Here are some shots with a real carmera


----------



## Guest

well, i think we need some more detailed pics of that. that thing is HUGE!!


----------



## pugman

These pictures were taken with my camera phone. I will see if I can get my girlfriends camera and get some better pictures.


----------



## Guest

:shock: 

Those frogs aren't a good mix you know
but your viv is absolutely cool


----------



## Guest

This is like the 3rd or 4th time that pugman has posted shots of his HUGE viv and every time he does people get on his care about the mix of frogs..... GOSH.... it's pretty apparent he knows what he's doing and has made us his own mind.... just enjoy the pics....

(my 2 cents 8) )


----------



## pugman

This is the second time I posted pictures of my vivarrium . Only because I just discovered this thread and I thought it would be more appropriate. Just so everybody knows I am not breeding these frogs. They do not reproduce in this vivarrium. If they did then that’s were they would stay. I would not sale, trade or give them away. I understand breeding different species is not a good idea. I have large rainbows in the water that would eat any tadpoles anyway. If it’s ok, I would like to post some better pictures when I get a hold of a better camera


----------



## Guest

OMG!!! That tank is a treasure trove!!!!! Im loving it.

By the way, poor tadpoles with the rainbow buisness. Guess you cant make everyone happy, lol. So dont try. 

Again, totally dig your setup and the inhabitants.


----------



## twisner

did you put all those frogs together(in the pic with like 10 frogs) or were they like that already?
Also, is there anyway that i could somehow come over and see that? not inviting myself over or anything, just wondering, since you are only like 1 hour away?
tristan


----------



## Guest

Here is a simple question, how did you manage to reach inside and put all those rocks, and plants, and frogs in there. Im tall, 6'1" and I cant imagine being able to reach inside that thing to do anything with it. Does the glass come off or something?


----------



## Arklier

Khamul1of9 said:


> Here is a simple question, how did you manage to reach inside and put all those rocks, and plants, and frogs in there. Im tall, 6'1" and I cant imagine being able to reach inside that thing to do anything with it. Does the glass come off or something?


It has a front opening door.


----------



## pugman

Khamul1of9
Come by anytime. This viv is at my aquarium shop. It's open 7 days a week.11-7 ....pm me if you would like the adderss. The tank has two 24"X48" sliders on each end. The tank is 96"X24"X48".


----------



## PAULSCHUMANN




----------



## Guest

thanks for answering the request for more pics pug! that is one sick viv. i love it!! i like how its very open and airy looking. i like all the water, and the lack of plants. you cant achieve the balance you have (and supply ample hiding spots) in smaller vivs. 

great work! 4 thumbs up


----------



## Guest

pugman said:


> Khamul1of9
> Come by anytime. This viv is at my aquarium shop. It's open 7 days a week.11-7 ....pm me if you would like the adderss. The tank has two 24"X48" sliders on each end. The tank is 96"X24"X48".



Thanks, will do, next time im in California. Well actually that will be the first time. I hope to go there before I get old.
Wish you were in New York City.


----------



## Blort

I should be working instead of goofing off, but a friend wanted a photo. 20G high with 3 (probably female) powder blues.


----------



## bluedart

That viv above reminds me about Middle Earth for some reason...


----------



## Guest

45 gallon future home of a pair of trivittatus:








My Basti's viv








Vent Vivarium 1








Vent Vivarium 2








65 Gallon future home for 4 or 5 Cobalts









I need to take some more pictuers as I've added several broms to the 65 and to the bastimentos viv.

-Tad


----------



## sports_doc

Look Tad....more Ben Green vert fronts!

These are 20H with intermedius, imitators, vent and pumilio










http://images.kodakgallery.com/photos15 ... _0_ALB.jpg

Shawn


----------



## Grassypeak

Nice vivs Tad  ,

I like your backgrounds. What size are the vertical, tanks and are your frogs breeding in them?


----------



## asydabass




----------



## LMUdartfrogger

Nice Vivarium asydabass,

What size tank is that? All those broms packed in there give it a realistic rainforest look. What are the inhabitants?


----------



## asydabass

It's a 90 gallon. 2 imitators (2 more in a week) and 2 female blue/bronze auratus.


----------



## Guest

> What size are the vertical, tanks and are your frogs breeding in them?


The verts are all 20 gallon highs with fronts from Ben Green. The vents in two of those tanks are the first frogs I've actually raised from tadpoles myself and are just getting to breeding age. The basti's I've only had for a month or so... so no breeding that I know about yet.

-Tad


----------



## Dendro Dave

ok i guess im out of the loop....where do u get these vert fronts from? i mean does ben have a website or what?  Thx


----------



## StevenBonheim

Tad Nice Verts!
In the last vert tank, what is the plant growing towards the upper middle of the background? (It has leaves opposite each other and is growing straight up) Thanks a bunch!


----------



## JFarlin

PAULSCHUMANN, i love the split tank with the azureus/cobalts, It's awesome, but I was just wondering, can the frogs see eachother through the glass? If so does this hamper thier likelyhood of breeding? I love the open layouts of the tank(s) though, and beautiful frogs!

James


----------



## Guest

the tank is hosting a trio of Imitator intermedius i have since June.
so far they layed 3 times in the tank and every clutch was good.

this is a "Rainforest" tank - dimensions are 40cm x 40cm x 50cm.

enjoy! :wink


----------



## JoshKaptur

Wow... just my opinion, but that is a beautiful tank. I like the openness of it... and the 90% planted with Broms part. I bet that ficus has filled it in some, or soon will.


----------



## Guest

thanx :wink: 
i keep trimming the ficus so that the intermedius can't spend their time hidden in it. they already have plenty places to hide in.

here is one of them :wink:


----------



## andersonii85

Here's one I made while working at NAIB:










Enjoy!

-J[/img]


----------



## Guest

whats naib?? cool viv!!!!


----------



## JoshKaptur

national aquarium in baltimore


----------



## Guest

Nice!


----------



## Jay Why

-J (that tank made at NAIB),

Am I guessing right, that you have the fog gen up at the top of the tank and the fog just spills down? (Or is that and external fog gen, with the input at the top?)


----------



## andersonii85

Jay Why said:


> -J (that tank made at NAIB),
> 
> Am I guessing right, that you have the fog gen up at the top of the tank and the fog just spills down? (Or is that and external fog gen, with the input at the top?)


The fog gen was an external one that kicked on via a digital timer. A small fan kicked on at the same time to push it down slowly. It was positioned so that the fog would roll down the "valley" and over the water feature. *sigh* I was never able to get the drip lines hooked up due to time, laziness, and early resignation.

-J


----------



## Guest

here is mine just planted a week ago. has alot of filling in to do


----------



## scooter

i finally got my friend's camera to work

http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/a ... %20005.jpg

http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/a ... %20006.jpg

http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/a ... %20009.jpg


----------



## Grassypeak

Scooter,

They look nice  . I went to the gallery to see them as following the links only gets you little tiny thumbs that don’t expand.

By the way, how long have you had the Phalaenopsis in the third viv. I don’t think it will last there. It looks like it is getting pretty wet in the picture and these guys don’t tolerate water in their crown. In the wild they grow with the crown facing sideways or down. In this configuration the water drains away from the crown. They can tolerate a great deal of water if they completely dry out between waterings but their roots rot fairly quickly if they are kept constantly wet.


----------



## scooter

its been in there for awhile now, can't quite remember how long. the vents r right above it so it dries out pretty quickly


----------



## Guest

heres the viv I made for my D. pumilios I made it a few weeks ago so it doesnt look that great yet and the picture really sucks.










and heres a pic of my viv for my Fire-bellied Toads I took this pic several months ago when I first made it. It look so much better now. This picture really sucks too.


----------



## Guest

finally some pics, ive added more plants already, of course.

getting tired of misting that monster by hand.

automation is my next task


----------



## sports_doc

intermedius tank 4 total, one calling male. No eggs.....yet.










Frog room mess. Intermedius tank is the farthest vert 20H to the Right....on the side of the 50 Breeder with my yellow terribilis

Shawn


----------



## Guest

LikeTheReindeer said:


> This is like the 3rd or 4th time that pugman has posted shots of his HUGE viv and every time he does people get on his care about the mix of frogs..... GOSH.... it's pretty apparent he knows what he's doing and has made us his own mind.... just enjoy the pics....
> 
> (my 2 cents 8) )


Just so long as he know's that's allright i guess :roll: 


id rather he was just ignorant, at least that way he could be tought.


----------



## Guest

My 60 gallon vivarium housing 3 D. auratus


----------



## Guest

great tank Frogfanatic!
i love it


----------



## Guest

thats a really nice tank. what plant is that growing on the back wall?


----------



## sports_doc

Looks like standard creeping ficus to me. A nice plant but it needs regular trimming to keep it from covering the entire viv. A better alternative IMHO is the oak leaf ficus or any one of the climbing peperomias.

S


----------



## TopGunJags01

I have bad luck with creeping fig it always dies on me. Is there a specific way to grow it that nice?


----------



## Guest

thanks :lol: 
I keep my creeping figs in a constant humid atmosphere, and make sure that the substrate doesn't dry out it will kill them almost instantly! otherwise they are low demanding plants and don't need much care, accept trimming once in a while!


----------



## TopGunJags01

thanks for the tip.


----------



## xxll

heres my 35 gal...it still has ALOT of growing in to do...but its a start...the back ground is tree fern, the substarte is peat bricks, the aquotic substarte is florite, water trickles down the big peace of wood, sorry the pics are terrible, i still havnt found the button on my new camura that switches every picture i take from carppy to pritty, but when i do ill give you some much better pix...you cant realy see it but theres a second water area on the far right...its more of a bog and is about half as deep as the pond...in a few months i want to put a group of terribilis in it and a few reed frogs

http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/d ... =680&pos=1

this is an acrylic cube that i keep a single female auratus in...again...my skills with this new camura arnt so good

http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/d ... =681&pos=0

and heres a 20 gal that iv been raising a few terribilis in...once i get them in the 35 gal im going to gut it and put my tricolors in it

http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/d ... =681&pos=1


----------



## Guest

sweet tanks xxl....

i hate the waiting period of growth too.


----------



## Guest

Here's my first try.....










Hanging out in the pool....










The kids playing hide and seek.....










Dinner time....











I am working on a couple of Exo Terra's right now, to put these guys into there permenent home's, then I plan to upgrade this viv w/background, and some different plants....


----------



## Guest

hey, nice! that looks like some specie of water lettuce in the pond area? its cool that it can support their weight


----------



## Guest

Thanks,
They hop right across the water lettuce all the time, and it grows like crazy. I have 25% of my 75gal. aquarium covered with it. I only started with 6 plants of it about 2 months ago.


----------



## devin mac

nice tank, rad. how big is it, exactly?


----------



## Guest

Thanks D-Mac,
It's a 29 gal. Here are some more random shots - http://my.opera.com/Rad3Dad/albums/show.dml?id=20772


----------



## Guest

Hey Rad3Dad, thats a really great looking tank there. How much light do you have on there, I know it takes alot of light just to keep the water lettuce alive.


----------



## defaced

Where did you get that water lettuce?



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Guest

Thanks Khamul1of9,
I have two 15w and 1 20w standard flo bulbs above it. The stuff I have in my fish tank is under a couple hundred watts of cf's and 4 ft flo full spec. bulbs, and it does not get very big, but spreads like crazy.
Hey defaced,
I got them from a pet store, that had ponds and plants, right before the temps dropped.

The water lettuce is an excellent natural filter. I had algae growing all over my rockwork and glass in the fish tank, and now there seems to be hardly any left. I haven't had to scrape the glass in a month.


----------



## defaced

My tanks. Here are my two 20g and my 25g display. Hopefully better pictures will be coming soon. 

75g:



























20gs:





















*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## audioandroid

i love your style of tanks. what r u using for ground cover?


----------



## Ryan

WOW, by far some of the most unique landscaping i have seen! 4 thumbs up!


----------



## defaced

Ground cover is just moss I've collected around central Ohio. I think I've got about 6-7 varieties going strong right now, but can't seem to get them to grow outside of a tank so I could sell them. I would really like to see more kinds of ground cover in the hobby. I seriously don't do anything special to it. I just mist it when I think it's dry. 

As for landscape, thanks. That's what I love to do, make the tank consume you with depth. I'm on the poor side of the hobby so my plants are pretty sparce but the wood and dirt are cheap so I work with what I have.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## themann42

hey defaced i really like ur tanks! i especially like the last one. how long have they been set up? that moss is all over the place it looks really sweet.


----------



## Grassypeak

Some of the best that I’ve seen!


----------



## defaced

Thanks for all the replies. I've toyed around with selling tanks and it looks like I might just give it a try and test the waters now. 

The 75 and the last 20 have been set up for about two months. The moss in the 75 has been growing in that 75 for about 3 years though. I kept the moss when I tore it apart Over thanksgiving. Most of the moss in that tank is just regular sheet moss. 

The last 20 just has moss in it that I've collected from around my house. The dark green stuff on the right is what I'm really trying to get going. It's perked up fine, but I want it to spread like crazy. It's got tiny thick fern like leaves and really sets off the bright green of the other mosses. 

The first 20 (where my FG Tincs breed) has been set up for about 3 years total, but about 6 months since I brought it back into service. I didn't need it for a while so I let it set in my shed for well over a year. Then I brought it back when I needed a tank. All the plants had been removed and the moss was dead so I got the soil wet and added some more moss and put a few plants in it. I had a hard time getting things to grow in it at first because I wasn't giving the tank enough light. Now with 80w of light on it, it's doing pretty good.

I'm eventually going to get some better pics and really get pictures of the details posted (like how I service the pump in the false bottom of the 75g, how I did it's facaded false bottom, how the waterfall works). I'll do that when I finish my 25g rebuild/repair and get my bro's camera fixed.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## RGB

Hey is that Schefflera on the left side of that first tank? I have some of that stuff and would like to use it in my tank if it will survive.


----------



## defaced

Yep. I just added it like two days ago. My dogs knocked it's pot over and I was sick of watering it so I stuck it in a tank. I don't know how well it'll do but it's going to have to be moved in a couple months because it'll be too big. I'll probably replace it with some elephant ear kinda stuff.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Guest

*My Tank*

Custom 110 tank. Approx 48w x 24d x 30 h. Nine months old. Has nine water drip locations, and two 1 inch drains. Which drain into a small 5 gal tank underneith. 
Contains: 
1.2 Isa Tricolor
1.1 Bicloor Ong
1.2 Leucs


----------



## defaced

Very nice. I really like your use of the upper parts of your tank, espceially where it hits or goes on to the top.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ryan

Beautiful! Looks very natural too.


----------



## nburns

defaced,

That first tank is awesome, great job on it. I really like the trunks in the back and how the tank "builds up" toward them. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Guest

heres mine...http://vivariums.tripod.com//id24.html


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

heres mine...







its a 38 or 40 gallon


----------



## CTM75

*Defaced...*

I think your tank rocks first off all. I love that you actually have terrain. Something that I tried for but was not nearly as brave as you in completing I *hate*, hate that schefflera. Your tank is *way* to cool for than plant. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## defaced

Thanks for the complement. I agree, the schefflera doesn't work in that tank. I'll be getting some new plants this weekend for my birthday so I'll be removing that and doing some minor rearranging. I'll find my tripod and take some better pics.

Do you have pics of your tank you speak of? I'm interested in how you went about sculpting your terrain.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## CTM75

*Hey...*










Please excuse the rubberband. I just totally rehashed this tank. I need to get better pics.


----------



## Guest

Hey defaced, you have some skills there! 

Try some selaginella if you haven't. I think it would go well with your style.


----------



## VicSkimmr

These were my past 2 vivariums, both have been torn down (although the 15 designer is being set back up as a temporary tank)

90 gallon 


15 Designer


Jason


----------



## Dendro Dave

Well, most of my shots are full tank shots...and way to many to post em all here so if your intrested check out my gallery 

Most of my tanks, but not quite all...
http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/t ... ?album=764


----------



## Guest

This is a 20H that houses a trio of juvenile 'SI' tricolors:


----------



## Cindy Dicken

This is a vivarium we constructed for the Hockaday School in Dallas.
It will house a group of darts that the 3rd and 4th grade science classes raised.










Cindy Dicken
Vivarium Concepts
http://www.vivariumconcepts.com
http://www.rainforesthabitats.com


----------



## Guest

That is NICE!!!! Very nice. It looks like it could have lots of life in there.


----------



## Guest

WOW ! They are nice... 8)


----------



## sports_doc

Cindy
Now that viv is simply amazing! I am inspired.

Love it.

S


----------



## nburns

Cindy,

My first reaction to your tank was *WOW!*. That thing is awesome looking. I am sure the kids love it.


----------



## Cindy Dicken

Thanks Shawn and Nate.
The children love their new vivarium. I think the teachers enjoy it more, a nice diversion during the school day, I heard one of them say!


We will probably let the children introduce the frogs in a couple of weeks.


Cindy Dicken
Vivarium Concepts
http://www.vivariumconcepts.com
http://www.rainforesthabitats.com


----------



## Guest

Hey Cindy,
How big is that thing?
It really looks awesome!


----------



## CTM75

*newer pics*


----------



## CTM75

In the bottom right you can see the king of the roost, Nino.


----------



## Guest

Daiiiing CTM75!!!!!!!!!! That's a nice tank. How big is it?


----------



## themann42

cindy, that's an awesome tank. i really like the grassy looking plant sticking out of the water.

ctm75, i love your tank too. that big brom in the middle is sweet. it really makes me want to do a water feature. i just don't want to have to drill a tank to get a sump running.


----------



## Cindy Dicken

*Mike,
the tank measures 72"L x 34"Wx 54"H.

Adam,
the grassy stuff in the water portion is dwarf sweet flag ( Acorus minimus aureus ).

Cindy Dicken
Vivarium Concepts
http://www.vivariumconcepts.com
http://www.rainforesthabitats.com
*


----------



## Ryan

Was just about to ask about the grassy plants.


----------



## Guest

> it really makes me want to do a water feature. i just don't want to have to drill a tank to get a sump running.


Who says you need a sump to run a decent water feature?


----------



## CTM75

*Sump, What Sump?*

I have no sump. The tank is an Oceanic Stretch-Hex 40. It looks bigger I know. CTM


----------



## sports_doc

Only 7 days up and running at this point so needs some growing in time.....but I am already very pleased with it :wink: 

It is a 40H I believe...or there abouts

Drip wall, pond, false bottom, great stuff back wall..ect.

S


----------



## audioandroid

55 gallon w/ some new broms i just added. thanks Ryan!


----------



## Ryan

looks like they have a good home! excelent viv


----------



## Ryan

Also, what kinda moss is that?


----------



## audioandroid

Ryan said:


> Also, what kinda moss is that?


i have like 3-4 different types in there. not sure the kinds.


----------



## Guest

New 29 gal. viv










I still have some work to do, planting wise and arangment, but I'm pretty happy with the outcome. 1 down, 3 to go.... :wink:


----------



## Guest

*You've got some good bones there-Mike. That'll look really nice when it's all filled in!
Do those baskets in the background have drainage? I just got some myself but I'm not sure how I'll use them yet.*


----------



## Guest

Thanks!

I just poked holes in the bottom of the baskets, and other background locations, through the foam, and filled the bottoms with small stones. I still don't really know what I am going to put in the other two yet?


----------



## Guest

Mike,

Nice job on your water course. Very nice movement, pleasing to the eye. It really does a nice job of guiding one from the pool back and up toward the right. When your tank fills in, it should really be great. Nice job!


----------



## Guest

Thanks MR2, 

I enjoy how the water slowly trickles down the back wall. The pics don't really show the flow of the water, but it really is pretty cool. I wish I knew how to upload a small video on my comp. to post. Thats something I haven't tried yet.

Here is a construction Journal I put up on it. - http://dartden.com/viewtopic.php?t=910

After spending a couple of days now, looking at it. I have decided to get a little more creative with the land area. I am starting to see how I should have tied in the background with the floor a little better. It's going to be a little tricky to keep the pump chamber somewhat accessible, without to much R/R, but I think I have an idea, that should work. I'll update it when I do the final landscaping.


----------



## DaSlackMan

I just finished this today. 42gallon hex.


----------



## Guest

nice!


----------



## DaSlackMan

Thanks-You never know how it will turn out until the last plant is planted or mounted...


----------



## lethal dart

wow so many nice vivs


----------



## tyler

Here's an update shot of mine.


----------



## zBrinks

Here's mine :


----------



## sierraaquarium




----------



## Frogtofall




----------



## schegini14

I was gonna post some pictures but since Antone posted some pics its a hard act to follow. Thanks Antone!!


----------



## Frogtofall

Aww shuks Sherwin.  

My vivs aren't THAT nice but thanks. Please post your pictures. Heh.


----------



## Guest

yeah Antones no longer allowed to post his vivs :lol:


----------



## Frogtofall

:lol:


----------



## Guest

You're lucky thats just showing up as a red X for me. :twisted:


----------



## schegini14

I wasn't going to post any pics. I was just having some fun. hehe..


----------



## Guest

Wow Antone! This a nice hex!


----------



## Fishinfl321

This my first attempt. This is a eclipse 6gl. with a 32watt pc light. I installed a small computer fan in the back of the lid and cutt a piece of plexiglass to keep the moisture in. There is also a small pond right underneath the piece of wood on the right hand side. I have only planted a few things and did all of this for mainly a learning experience and dont plan on adding any frogs. Please let me know what you all think, thanks.


----------



## FlyingMonkeySith

it looks really good. but it needs at least one Brom. lol


----------



## Guest

i agree, a brom would look very nice, very good job


----------



## defaced

That plant in the upper left is a brom, it's just not of the genus you're used to seeing.


----------



## Fishinfl321

Your right. There is also a small brom under the rock that you cant really see.


----------



## lukebalsavich

Still growing in, but here it is. Sorry about the bad lighting.


----------



## Grassypeak

Just thought I’d bring this old thread back to the surface. It would be interesting to see how some of these have matured. Anyway, here is a shot of my 5 month old leuc viv.


----------



## hoyta

*Hey*

I really like the stone-wall in there! I'm starting to like the ruins look. I think my next tank will have something to do with that. Good job!


----------



## forestexotics

copy cat! I think that whole look will catch on soon. It should though, it's beautiful!....sara


----------



## Grassypeak

Thanks guys, I actually stole the stone wall idea from someone else so I’m a copycat myself. 

Lets see some more photos!


----------



## forestexotics

I am currently working on a 90 gal version. I too am a copy cat.


----------



## leucofrog

well your not necessarily COPYING. more of an idea thief


----------



## VicSkimmr




----------



## Grassypeak

Jason, what is the tall long leafed plant?


----------



## VicSkimmr

I wish I knew, it came from Lowe's. I keep checking, but I haven't seen it since.

It grows like a week and loves the wet soil.


----------



## Grassypeak

Gives the tank a nice wild look as well.


----------



## arrow-frog-fan

Here is mine.


----------



## nburns

Jason,
Love the tank, very clean look to it. I like that it is different from the usually setup.


----------



## john_159




----------



## MartinShaver

Anyone else got some to share


----------



## Tasiamay




----------



## Grassypeak

Oh... That is just too cool!


----------



## Max Power

I agree, that is insane .


----------



## sweety

Tasiamay - wow  

how big is the tank?

nadine


----------



## sounddrive




----------



## SLEDDER23




----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Here are some of mine


----------



## Tasiamay

sweety said:


> Tasiamay - wow
> 
> how big is the tank?
> 
> nadine


It's an 80 Gallon

Grassypeak, Sweety & Maxpower thanks very much for the compliments!!


----------



## PDFanatic

A few pics of my 40 gallon
































Hope everyone likes it I am working on a 20 extra high for 4 intermedius ill post as soon as I get it done...Thanks Mike


----------



## Grassypeak

Andy, In your second viv picture, what is the double leafed running plant at the bottom center of the viv?

By the way, I don't bother to comment on the photos that you post because your vivs are above the level at whcih I can compete. Just too nice for me.

:wink:


----------



## titan501x

pdfanatic, that is a BUTTLOAD of great stuff. lol. $44 worth of gs, enough to cover 3840 inches square in a one inch layer of foam. lol, i don't know if you've got enough! lol! :lol:


----------



## PDFanatic

hahahaha gotta stockpile the greatstuff lol!!!!


----------



## CTM75

*dang*

Andy that tank is sick...really nice


----------



## SLEDDER23

Grassypeak said:


> I don't bother to comment on the photos that you post because your vivs are above the level at whcih I can compete. Just too nice for me.
> 
> :wink:


echo

love this thread!


----------



## Frogtofall

Grassypeak said:


> *Andy, In your second viv picture, what is the double leafed running plant at the bottom center of the viv?*
> 
> By the way, I don't bother to comment on the photos that you post because your vivs are above the level at whcih I can compete. Just too nice for me.
> 
> :wink:


I'm not Andy but I *think* that is a type of Dischidia. It may be _Dischidia oianthe_ or something similar from the Philippines. Does great in the viv.


----------



## Raymond

PDFanatic said:


> A few pics of my 40 gallon
> Hope everyone likes it I am working on a 20 extra high for 4 intermedius ill post as soon as I get it done...Thanks Mike


I would really put something in the water to help frogs exit it easier. Better to be safe then sorry. It would make the pond look more natural too, just a suggestion though. 

Andy, those are some magnificent vivariums, do they house any frogs, etc?


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Frogtofall said:


> Grassypeak said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Andy, In your second viv picture, what is the double leafed running plant at the bottom center of the viv?*
> 
> By the way, I don't bother to comment on the photos that you post because your vivs are above the level at whcih I can compete. Just too nice for me.
> 
> :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not Andy but I *think* that is a type of Dischidia. It may be _Dischidia oianthe_ or something similar from the Philippines. Does great in the viv.
Click to expand...

Antone you show off!  
As always correct!
And thanks everyone!


----------



## Steve

Great tanks guys (and Gals)

Thought i would post my 'baby', it started life as a few sheets of 'scrap' plywood, and turned out like this (after about 7 months!!)

Inside










And outside










Now its really grown in and more 'jungle like' i must post a fresh pic soon.

Regards

Steve


----------



## sdwarrior

This is my 10 gal tank also my first viv


----------



## fmfox

sorry it's off-angle


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

25 gallon tall, newly planted.


----------



## alifer

*Nano-Cube 24 gallon viv with 2.2.1 Ventrimaculatus*

The main reason I’m posting my viv is so I can easily find this thread later, there are some really great vivs posted on this thread.









Older shot 12-6-06, packed with broms









Updated shot 8-14-07, a few less broms. The jewel orchid looks strange because I just pushed it over to get it out of the front of the viv. 

Rick


----------



## holidayhanson

Full shot of tank and my flash new table for it.









Closer shot of the tank itself.

Please post some feedback/suggestions. I want to add some color...any ideas? Red broms?

Im about ready now to add a proven pair. Azureus or Tincs....trying to decide.


----------



## Jencylivez

Heres my first stab at a tank...cant wait to get started on my next!


----------



## ian

My Basti tank.


----------



## soknleet

My 36"x18"x24" exo terra, still in "Growth" phase  not yeat housing any animals.


----------



## eyeviper

An old 20g I had, never housed anything. 










one I made for a friend.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ

My 60 gallon. Houses 6 luecs. 3 Proven males. No eggs yet.


----------



## Junt

Here is my now decommissioned tank.

https://youtu.be/0U7-SlDRm04


----------



## jturner

Thought I would try and revive this thread. 75 gallon display plus a little video I made- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omSv7gnjLkE


----------



## Igot99problems

40 gallon









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Heat2Glo

Everyone is here has a great setup it's amazing seeing different things put together. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## entropyhappens

Still trying to finalize some plant choices for the 4.5" pot foamed in the background, and floor. I'd love hearing some people's thoughts!


----------



## pdfCrazy

Whats the LED lighting you guys are using in the last few posts? Excellent intensity and color


----------



## Igot99problems

pdfCrazy said:


> Whats the LED lighting you guys are using in the last few posts? Excellent intensity and color


http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-Beamswork-Pent-HI-Lumen-p/56364p.htm
This is the light I'm using except mine is the 36" version. I keep it on "partial natural white" since the "daytime" setting was way too intense in my opinion. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibbs.JP

These are my 2 first ever vivariums. 18x18x24 Exo and 36x18x36 Exo. 

This one has my very prolific breeding imitator Varadero. Planted for about 4 months.


This one has 5 sub-adult Azureus & over 50 different plant species. Planted for only about a month as of this posting. I can't wait to see it once everything really gets going!



I've also got about half a dozen other 10 and 20 gallon vertical conversion tanks on a rack. Once I finish the rack itself (trimming it with wood to hide the metal and lights), then I'll take some pics.


----------

